
Backgrid: A featureful grid UI for Backbone.js - jashkenas
http://wyuenho.github.com/backgrid/#examples
======
wyuenho
Project author here. Ask me anything, constructive criticism much appreciated!

And much thanks goes Jeremy for writing Backbone.js and posting this!

(BTW, I'm looking for a job, so if anyone is interested, please email me
myhnhandle [at] googlesmailservice dot com)

~~~
kakuri
Chrome 24 / Win 7 - clicking in cells in the Date or Population columns
changes the column width.

~~~
wyuenho
That's something I have to work on:

<https://github.com/wyuenho/backgrid/issues/5>

<https://github.com/wyuenho/backgrid/issues/6>

------
Swizec
Hey this looks really cool! The last time I rendered some data in a table I
used d3.js, but this looks much simpler for the more advanced stuff.

Do you have cvs support? That would be nifty because large table datasets are
usually in csv not in json, so it would be nice to skip this intermediate
step.

By the way, how did you make the documentation? It looks really nice.

~~~
wyuenho
No csv support. I didn't intent to make a full-blown web-based spreadsheet
(but you never know :) ). The documentation is just plain old hand-coded HTML
styled with Bootstrap + some well chosen header fonts. The code editor (not
much of an editor now that I've put it in read only mode) is codemirror.

------
charlysisto
Looks awesome. I wrote Backbone.grid last year, basically some view extensions
with a much lower level approach and many unresolved issues. This is were
backbone (and other MVC) shines I think. Hope to see similar stuff in ember.js
angular.js and so on with nifty gems for easy generation of admin section.
kudos

------
tbranyen
Awesome work man, saw this last night and definitely want to get it hooked up
with LayoutManager <https://github.com/tbranyen/backbone.layoutmanager>

~~~
wyuenho
Thanks! I saw you saw it last night :D backbone.layoutmanager looks great too.
Can't wait to see what awesome sauce the 2 projects can come up with!

------
uruviel2001
Hmm if I knew this existed literally a week ago I might have gone with
backbone instead of Angular. Do you by accident know of an ediable-grid with
angular directives and proper bindings?

~~~
zenocon
Try ng-grid <http://angular-ui.github.com/ng-grid/> \-- to get editable cells,
you just make your own cell template. Fairly straightforward. I just built
something with this, and it worked out nicely.

------
47
Examples does not show up on Chrome on Android 4.2.1. It shows a blank area
instead of the grid.

~~~
wyuenho
I don't have an Android on hand to play with, is there an error log u can send
me?

